# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Ballkoni I Burgut - Dino Buxati

## Sokoli

Ne kete burg te madh, qe ndodhet ne rrethinat e qytetit dhe u eshte taksur te denuarve me pune te detyruar, ka nje rregull, human ne dukje, po ne te vertete me teper se mizor.
Secilit nga ne, te denuarve perjete, I jepet mundesia te paraqitet nje here ne publik dhe te flase ne pranine e tij per gjysem ore. Te denuarin, pasi e marrin nga qelia e vet, e nxjerrin mbi nje ballkonin e nje ndertese, ku ndodhen drejtoria dhe zyrat e burgut. Perpara tij shtrihet sheshi  i madh i Trinise, sheshi qe mbedh turmen per ta degjuar. Nese ne fund te fjales se tij turma e duartroket te burgosurin, ai lirohet menjehere.
	Edhe pse kjo mund te duket butesi e jashtezakonshme, nuk eshte nje gje e tille. Se pari, mundesia per tiu drejtuar pubikut nuk te jepet vecse nje here, domethene, nje here  te vetme ne jete. Se dyti, ne se turma pergjigjet jo, sic edhe ngjet pothuaj gjithnje, denimi miratohet keshtu, ne nje fare kuptimi, nga vete populli dhe rendon akoma me shume ne shpirtin e te burgosurit; pasketaj ditet e vuajtjes se denimit behen edhe me te zymta e me te renda.
	Ka edhe rrethane tjeter, qe e kthen kete shprese ne sfilitje. I denuari, ne fakt, nuk e di se kur do ti jepet koha per te folur. Vendimi eshte ne doren e drejtorit te burgut korrektues. Mund te ndodhe qe te nxirresh ne ballkon vetem gjysme ore pasi te kane rrasur ne burg. Por nuk perjashtohet as pritja me viite te tera. Nje te denuar, qe ishte futur ne burg djale i ri, e nxorren ne ballkon kur u be kaq i pamundur, sa edhe goja e kish lene nga pleqeria. Pra, si zor te mund te parapregatitesh me gjakftohtesine e nevojshme per nje prove kaq te veshtire. Disa mendojne: ndoshta me therrasin neser, ndoshta sonte, ndoshta pas nje ore? Keshtu fillon shqetesimi dhe bashke me te, permbysen shpresat, ndersa mendime nga me te zymtat ngaterrohen ne nje lemsh neurastenik. Dhe as qe ia vlen te hapesh gojen per te folur me te bashkburgosurit gjate asaj ore teper te shkurter te shetitjes sone te perditshme. Zakonisht, asnje intimitet i ndersjellte nuk kembehet per ate, qe do te duhej te ishte tema kryesore ne tubimet tona fatkeqe. Secili ushqen iluzionin se e ka zbuluar te fshehten e madhe, argumentin e paperballueshem qe do te zgjidhe zemren kurnace te turmes. Dhe ka frike tia thote te tjereve, sepse mund ta perdorin para tij: nje arsyetim qe i ka emocionuar njerzit njehere, ka shume te ngjare te ngjalle nje pershtypje krejt tjeter, po ta degjojne perseri per here te dyte.
	Pervoja e atyre qe, tashme, kishin mbajtur logo ne ballkon pa ndonje sukses, do te ishte e dobishme te njihej per te ujdisur fjalimet tona. Te pakten, do te kishim mundur te menjanonim menyrat oratorike qe kishin pershtatur ata. Por buzengjiturit nuk flisnin. Kur u luteshim te na tregonin se cfare kishin thene e si kishte reaguar turma, buzeqeshnin gjithe ironi, pa nxjerre gjysem fjale. Pushtat e pushtave, dukej sikur bluanin nen ze: Perderisa mua do tme shkoje jeta ne burg, brenda edhe ju me mua! Ne asnje menyre nuk do tju ndihmoj.
	Megjithate, edh mes kesaj fshehtesie, dic na kapte veshi. Por nuk gjeje dot asgje te dobishme ne ato jehona te trubullta. Doli ne shesh, per shembull, se perballe turmes te denuarit u ktheheshin gjithmone dy argumenteve: pafajsise se tyre te kulluar dhe deshperimit per familjen. Ja, gjithe-gjithe cfare mesuam. Po ne cmenyre i kane rrahur argumentet? Me cgjuhe kane kerkuar shpetim? Kane mallkuar? Jane lutur? Kane zene te ngasherehen? Askush kete nuk e di.
	Ardhmerine na e bene edhe em debult vete turma e bashkqytetareve tane. Ne te hurit e te litarit jemi, kete as qe e diskutojme, vecse edhe me ata qe jane jashte, gra e burra te lire, nuk eshte shaka. Me te marre vesh qe nje i denuar do te flase nga lartesia e ballkonit, ata vrapojne drejt sheshit, vetem e vetem per tu defryer sic shkojne ne nje feste, pa i shkuar kurrkujt nder mend se do te duhej te shprehte nje gjykim te rendesishem, nga i cili varet egzistenca e nje njeriu. Dhe mos pandehni se ky fare publiku perbehet vetem nga llumi i haurit; ka aty plot te tjere qe mbahen me moral shembullor, zyrtare, njerez qe kane gjithfare profesioni, puntore te shoqeruar nga e gjithe familja. Sjellja e tyre perjashton perdellimin e meshire, madje edhe mirkuptimin e thjeshte. Ata, shkurt, i grumbullon horrlleku. Dhe ne, tashme me rreckat toan fertele e kokat gjysme te rruara, nuk jemi tjeter vecse gjithcka qe mund te perfytyrohet si me groteskja e me e perbuzura. Fatkeqi qe paraqitet ne ballkon, nuk gjen para tij, sic mund te kishte menduar, nje qetesi respektuese dhe intime, por fershellime, tallje, kukurisma shperthyese. Atehere, cmund te beje nje njeri, krejti i trubulluar dhe i emocionuar, perballe nje plateje  te tille? Vetem nje perpjekje deshperuese.
	Thuhet, cka tingellon si legjende, se ne te kaluaren ka pasur te denuar qe ia kane dale mbane. Por keto jane fjale ne ere. E sigurt mbetet se qe prej nente vjetesh, domethene qe kurse jam burgosur une, askush se ka shijuar suksesin ketu. Afersisht nje here ne muaj, ne rrjedhe te ketyre viteve, njeri nga ne eshte nxjerre ne ballkonin fatndjelles. Por te gjithe jane rikthyer ne qeli. Turma i ka pritur me fershellima te egra.
	Gardianet sapo kane njoftuar se erdhi radha ime. Eshte dy e psdrekes. Per dy ore do te me duhet te paraqitem para turmes. Por nuk kam frike. Une e di, tashme, fjale per fjale se cfare eshte me voli te the. Une besoj se e kam ne xhep celesin e ketij provimi te tmerrshem. E kam menduar e stermenduar gjate ketyre nente vjeteve. Dhe ju pandehni... Jo, kurrfare iluzioni nuk ushqej per publikun, nuk ka per te qene me miredashes se ai qe ka degjuar te tjeret para meje.
	Porta e qelise hapet, me duhet te kaloj permes burgut, ngjis dy kate, hyj ne nje salle hijerende, ja ku dal ne ballkon. Kanatet mbyllen prapa meje. Perpara kam turmen.
	Jashte ka drite, sa mezi arrij ti mbaj syte hapur. Pastaj shoh gjykatesit supreme. Jane, te pakten, nja tremije njerez, qe mi ngulin syte me babezi.
	Dhe pastaj nje fershellime e gjate, jashtezakonisht vulgare, hap bresherine poshteruese. Duke gjykuar nga hargalisjet, cytjet e talljet, duket se pamja e fytyres sime kockedale e te venitur u ngjall nje kenaqsi te parrefyeshme.
	-Hyyyyy, laskeri fisnik! Kini mendjen, flet engjelli! Te pakten na bej per te qeshur, na sajo historira. Te pret plaka, jot eme, ne shtepi apo jo?! Po kalamaqerit he, do te kishe qejf ti shihje prape kolopucet e tu?!
	Une qendroja gjakftohte, me duart mbeshtetura ne parmak. Sodisja nje bukuroshe qe e kisha mu poshte ballkonit; per te me dhene mundesi qe ti kullosja syte me mire, ajo hapi me te dyja duart dekoltene bujare te fustanit te saj.
-	E jaran, te pelqej? Sjam e keqe, ë?! u zgerdhi.
Po une kisha planin tim ne koke, i vetmi qe mund te me shpetonte. Nuk e  leshova veten, nuk kerkova qetesi, nuk mora mundimin te levizja.
Me pushtoi nje lehtesim qe se shpreh dot, sepse fillova te bindesha qe sjellja ime po i cudiste. Me cdukej, paraardhesit e mi kishin perdorur ne ballkon nje taktike tjeter, ndoshta me kunderpergjigje, me ngritje zeri, me shperthime per ti degjuar dhe, keshtu, kishin humbur te vetmin shans.
Tek rrija i ngurosur e memec si nje statuje, zallahija marramendese u fashit pak nga pak. Aty-ketu, u degjua dhe ndonje fershellime, po pastaj zoteroi qetesia.
Une, perseri, hic. Me nje perpjekje te mbivullnetshme, vazhdoja te hestja. Me ne fund, thuajse me mirsjellje e sinqeritet, me ftoi nje ze:
-Po fole, fole pra. Te degjojme!
Dhe une u kandisa.
-Perse u dashka te flas? Ne dola ne kete ballkon, dola thjesht se eshte rradha ime. Vetem per kete. As qe kam ndermend te prek sadopak zemren tuaj. Une nuk jam i pafajshem. Dhe as lakmoj te kthehem prane familjes. Une nuk  kam asnje deshire te largohem prej ketu. Une jam i lumtur ne burg.
Nje mermerime e zgjatur pershkoi turmen. Pastaj nje britme diku:
-Mos keput dokrra!
-E pra, une jam me i lumtur nga ju, -vazhdova.  E kam te pamundur tju zbuloj plotesisht, por sa here dua, nepermjet nje kalimi te fshehte qe askush nuk e di, qe nga qelia ime dal ne kopeshtin e nje vile te mbrekullueshme. Sigurisht, nuk ia lejoj vetes te me shpetoje nga goja me teper per kete mbrekulli. Por atje me njohin, me presin krahehapur...
Bera nje pushim te shkurter, duke veshtruar turmen. Te gjithe ata njerez sikur po e humbisnin fillin e po zhgenjeheshin. Tamam sikur te shihnin prene e tyre qe u shpetonte nga dora.
-Atje,- vazhdova une,- me pret edhe nje perri, e re, fort e embel, qe me dashuron.
-Mjaft, mjaft,-gulcoi dikush i pezmatuar.
Lajmi se isha i lumtur, me sa dukej, atij i shkaktonte nje dhimbje gerryese.
	-O njerez te ndershem,- thirra,- po ju lutem: lermeni ne qetesine time! Kini meshire per mua. Mos me hiqni prej ketu. Fershelleni, ju lutem shume, fershelleni pra!
	Ndjeva qarte dridhmen qe pershkoi turmen dhe duhmen e urrejtjes kunder meje. Isha i bindur se, per ti sfilitur, u mjaftonte dyshimi se kisha thene te verteten dhe se, ku ta dish, mbase isha vertet i kenaqur me fatin tim. Megjithate akoma medysheshin.
Atehere u perkula mbi parmak dhe, duke i dhene zerit nje dridhje patetike, thirra:
-Mos me thoni Jo ju, qe keni nje zemer kaq te mire! E cju kushton?! Aman, filloni zoterinj, fershellejeni kete te burgosur te shkrete, por te lumtur.
	Nje ze plot ligesi sduroi mes turmes:
	-Dashke, ë?! Jo. Kjo do te ishte e tepert.
	Dhe pastaj nje duartrokitje, nje tjeter, dhjete, njeqind. Duartrokitjet erdhen duke u shtuar. Qelbashet, po une ate kisha pritur!
	Degjova si u hapen prapa meje kanatet e ballkonit dhe dikush me foli:
	-Hajt mbathja, je i lire!


_Dino Buxati_

----------


## shigjeta

Eshte vertet shkrimtar shume I madhe.  Me pelqen pa mase 
Kam lexuar nje liber te tij me tregime dhe do doja  shume ta kisha e ta lexoja dhe nje here. Sa mire Sokol qe e postove kete pjese te Buxatit edhe me dhe  mundesin mua dhe shume te tjereve ne forum ta lexojn ose ta rikujtojne mjeshterin e tij

----------


## Sokoli

Vertet per te kujtuar mjeshterine e buxatit thua e postova?
hmmmm(krruaj mjekren) po me ben te vras mendjen tani...

p.s.
Edhe Buxati vete po krruan koken tani...

----------


## macia_blu

Duhet te  durosh ne burg, e te durosh shume. Lum te duruarit!
sokol....
te lumte, e ke gjetur ate qe  duhej, ndoshta per te na bere te peshohemi brenda ndergjegjes tone

----------


## macia_blu

duke peresritur kete...."hajt je i lre"

----------


## macia_blu

duke perseritur falenderimet ...
 duke  menduar....
e duke matur largesite....

----------


## macia_blu

Jo rralle me ka ndodhur te qaj ! 
Dhe  ne vaje te besueshme.
Ne vajet e vdkejeve  te prekshme.
Kam qare cuditerisht edhe per vdekjet e mia,
ose per friken  se po vdes edhe une nga pak
tek cdo dite, tek cdo vdekje....

ps. 
Ne grindjet me dike 
kur me ndodh te grindem
Ne gjithe ulerimen e nervave...
me duket se grindem me apelet e mia.
(Nuk di ti bej apel vetes-  vetem. 
Dhe grindem me dike! Qe, te me degjoje vetja. 
Vazhdon historia ne teposhte 
-atij..me te cilin po zihem, 
 zemermi i eshte bere urrejtje,
 mua nuk me ka degjuar vetja ,
 as nuk me eshte bindur. 
Mbaj humbjen ne dore, pa  ditur
 se nga me duhet te shkoj me te)
 Megjitheate....
kam pase thene dikur...

(me kane humbur humbjet 
e humbura
te gjej humbjet....?
kjo eshte me e pamundura
qe do te mund te humb!)

Duke iu kerkuar ndjese te gjithe lexuesve te tregimit, qe mbase  ua  dogja shijen e tregimit pa e lexuar ende.
Dhe sidomos  Sokolit qe kujtoi se po rrotullohesha rreth tij, une ate as qe e  pashe... pashe vetem burgun, ballkonin..dhe disa te tjere.
Diku e kam pare  Sokolin.!..(ne krijimet e tij dhe e kam pare  biles me vemendje, dhe kam thene per te dicka, ose me sakte per  "Zhgarravinat e mija" .Faleminderit te gjitheve!

----------


## Fiori

*"Po briret ku i ke?!"
-Me brire ti je mbret...
-Me brire ti je pasha...
-Me brire eshte dhe moda...*
_(dedikuar hmm - atyre qe e kuptojne)_

Kete shkrimtarin qe *nuk shkruan per te gjithe*, nuk e kisha degjuar ndonjehere : ( , ndoshta une nuk kam qene njera nga ata qe ai po mendonte kur e shkroi. 

Ndersa pjesa me lart mu duk si versioni i modernizuar i atij tregimit qe kemi pasur ne librat e leximi - nuk jam e sigurt nese e kish shkruar Asdreni apo jo. Me ate zogun ne kafaz, qe kur e leshuan u kthye prape apo dicka e tille...

Te shkruajme ne "adoleshentet" per zhgenjime te tilla, edhe na falet po te "pezmatohemi"?? -- ndoshta vertet nuk ishte shkruar per mua. 

Me vjen keq qe nuk e njoh shkrimtarin dhe do mundohem te lexoj materiale mbi te apo krijime te tij per te dhene nje mendim me vone - shpresoj mos jete nje nga ata shkrimtare qe shkruajne nga kolltuku per "kafazet e jetes". 

Maci merr fryme dhe mendohu pak mbi vleren qe cdo opinion njerzor ka mbi nje krijim - per kedo qofte krijuar apo dedikuar ai krijim.

----------


## macia_blu

ti me lexove mua apo buxatin?
te dytin nuk e besoj....megjitheate te flm qe je ketu.
mora fryme! te them me ??? si thua ti???
bye!

----------


## Estella

Sokol,

Nuk e di pse kjo me sjell ndermend fragmentet e "Bija e Montezumes" shkruar nga  Henri Haggard ose me mire The daughter Of Montezuma.
Me sjell ndermend fragmentet e spanjollit ne burg.


Mace,
9"mos ji ziliqar pse ai mund te lirohet neser e ti jo"  Nuk jemi popull i tille ne jo,

----------


## Sokoli

Me falni po ky eshte nje moskeqkuptim  :buzeqeshje: 
Une mund te zhgarravisja edhe do vargje te shtrember ne se doja te thosha dicka per vete. E postova sepse mendoj se dynjaja ka nevoje ta lexoje,mire...
Tregimi nuk eshte aq i vogel e mos e rrotulloni rreth meje. A ka mundesi te vijme ne rreth tij?

----------


## Fiori

Pershendes macin dhe Sokolin - e kuptoj qe fajin nuk e keni ju, por e kane ndertimet e rrugeve dhe koha e ftohte atje ku jetoni. Me kenaqni me pergjigjet tuaja, faleminderit "zjarrin" shprehes qe sillni ne kete forum. 




> Sot ndalova - kur te tjeret po vraponin, genjeva veten tek prisja krahet e ores. Kleçken e kam ne xhep, ndersa dora me gjak eshte mpire, jam e gezuar. Me ne fund e gjeta, e kisha pasur atje gjithe kohes.

----------


## macia_blu

Gezohem qe sadopak ndikoj ne edukimin e brezave te rinj pordhace qe do vijne.

----------


## Sokoli

me kish marre malli per kete

----------


## Alesia

Une do thosha me "ndrojtje" (pasi nuk ndjehem shume e perfshire ne teme) qe :
LUM TI MU MACE BLU QE PO NDIKON NE KETE BREZ JO VETEM PORDHAC  POR  EDHE TE PADITUR.......

----------

